# GOP Senate Hopeful Gabriel Gomez Kicks Off Campaign



## LGriffin

QUINCY (AP) - Cohasset businessman Gabriel Gomez formally launched his U.S. Senate bid Thursday.
The Republican and former Navy SEAL made the official announcement in Quincy, two weeks after releasing a video saying he was running for the Senate seat vacated by Secretary of State John Kerry.
Gomez, in his first remarks to reporters, said he believes no politicians in Washington should get paid until they resolve the current fiscal stalemate.
"I may not be the most popular guy in D.C. when I say this, but until they figure out what they are going to do on the sequester, I don't think any congressmen or the senators or the president should have a paycheck," he said.

"And that includes Congressmen Markey and Lynch," he added, referring U.S. Reps. Edward Markey and Stephen Lynch, the two Democrats running for the Senate seat.
http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/02/28/gop-senate-hopeful-gabriel-gomez-kicks-off-campaign/


----------



## Guest

I like most of his views, but he doesn't stand a chance in hell of being elected by the zombie electorate in this state.

As long as Markey doesn't win, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Guest

Best of luck to him, he has my vote.


----------



## CJIS

I will vote for a 3 toed Sloth so long as it does not have the letter (D) following it's name


----------



## 7costanza

Delta784 said:


> I like most of his views, but he doesn't stand a chance in hell of being elected by the zombie electorate in this state.
> 
> As long as Markey doesn't win, I'll be satisfied.


5 years as a SEAL, Harvard grad,very successful businessman, family man.....haahahahahaaha good luck Sir. Put a pile of shit in a box and put a D on it and theirs your next Ma Senator in a landslide.


----------



## mpd61

7costanza said:


> 5 years as a SEAL, Harvard grad,very successful businessman, family man.....haahahahahaaha good luck Sir.* Put a pile of shit in a box and put a D on it and theirs your next Ma Senator in a landslide*.


Unfortunately that's the way it looks.....On the other hand, I KNOW Mike Sullivan from his tenure way back in Plymouth County and he was/is so pro L.E. If he get's the GOP nod I'm supporting him!


----------



## LGriffin

Word is out that Gomez contributed to obamas campaign. He donated to Romney as well but he's "gonna have some splainin' to do!"


----------



## LGriffin

Gomez got the peoples nod with 96,072 while the rich old white guy, Markey, slithered in with 309,487. No surprises there but Gomez is going to have to pull a rabbit out of his hat to win this thing.

I'm comforted to know that there are still 188,374 other republicans trapped in this sinking ship with me until we move to our red retirement state.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

So we can vote for the gun grabbing liberal Obama suck up or Markey?
Great choice, I can't hold my nose tight enough...


----------



## Guest

Liz Warren and Ed Markey as our 2 US Senators.

I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> I like most of his views, but he doesn't stand a chance in hell of being elected by the zombie electorate in this state.
> 
> As long as Markey doesn't win, I'll be satisfied.


I played political chess yesterday and as an unenrolled voter I took a Democratic ticket. I then voted for Lynch to cock block Markey from getting into the Senate, thinking that if the Republican candidate lost in the election, at least Lynch isn't as liberal as Markey. Looks like my gambit didn't pan out. I couldn't take a hot enough shower when I got home to cleanse my soul of voting (D).


----------



## mpd61

We be PHUKKED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pahapoika

Johnny Law said:


> I played political chess yesterday and as an unenrolled voter I took a Democratic ticket. I then voted for Lynch to cock block Markey from getting into the Senate, thinking that if the Republican candidate lost in the election, at least Lynch isn't as liberal as Markey. Looks like my gambit didn't pan out. I couldn't take a hot enough shower when I got home to cleanse my soul of voting (D).


 Same. Voted for Lynchie And the plan was to vote for Sullivan in the election. The demographics in this state really must have changed because I don't understand any of this :-(


----------



## OfficerObie59

pahapoika said:


> Same. Voted for Lynchie And the plan was to vote for Sullivan in the election. The demographics in this state really must have changed because I don't understand any of this :-(


Dude, Sullivan lost by almost 20,000 votes. Gomez didn't just win a plurality--he won a majority at 51%.

It was a drubbing. No one voting for Lynchie to block Markey was responsible. Gomez outspent and outplayed the establishment. And now we're fucked.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> I played political chess yesterday and as an unenrolled voter I took a Democratic ticket. I then voted for Lynch to cock block Markey from getting into the Senate, thinking that if the Republican candidate lost in the election, at least Lynch isn't as liberal as Markey. Looks like my gambit didn't pan out. I couldn't take a hot enough shower when I got home to cleanse my soul of voting (D).


I did the same. First time it hasn't worked out the way I wanted.


----------



## niteowl1970

My Dad works at the voting polls and he overheard a 20-something woman tell her friend that she would never vote for Gomez because he's probably killed people while in the military and she could never trust anyone like that.


----------



## pahapoika

niteowl1970 said:


> My Dad works at the voting polls and he overheard a 20-something woman tell her friend that she would never vote for Gomez because he's probably killed people while in the military and she could never trust anyone like that.


insane isn't it ? Guess people forgot JFK was in the war along with a ton of other politicians. Brain dead America at it's worst.

Voted for Lynch because he's a townie and really good guy. He didn't have the best track record for the 2nd Amendment, But he's Pro Labor and not a moonbat like allot of other democrats.

Sullivan looked like a good choice, had the right background, etc Must have been a heavy turnout of Spanish for Gomez. They print the ballots in every language and with no I.D. required no telling how many illegals were at the polls


----------



## uspresident1

I voted four times for Mr. Markey like I did for Mr. Obama. He gonna Xtend my welfare benefits and stand up to those demons in the NRA. We gots to get those machine guns off the street here in Mass and Mr. Markey will do that. You folks need to post less and work more. I'm having another kid next week and we all know I ain't paying for the food that goes in his mouth.

Sincerely, 

Your typical Massachusetts welfare recipient.


But in all seriousness I also debated playing some chess by voting for Lynch. I actually took the (D) ballot then returned it. I ended up voting for Winslow. Anyway, hopefully this Gomez can pull a win out of his ass.


----------



## kwflatbed

They pulled my comment off of Gomez's FB page, I guess they did not like me telling him to quit kissing Obama's balls and I might vote for him.


----------



## niteowl1970

kwflatbed said:


> They pulled my comment off of Gomez's FB page, I guess they did not like me telling him to quit kissing Obama's balls and I might vote for him.


There's no censorship in America..... It must be a technical error.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Massachusetts: Where Not Even a Republican Can Get Elected in a Republican Primary

If the GOP expects to have any future, it needs to abandon this awful idea of migration to the center. Stop talking about social issues that don't matter, and articulate a fucking vision for this country that includes small government and a smattering of libertariansim to draw in the powerful Rand family voting bloc.


----------



## LGriffin

Since there's no use discussing the prospect of a Republican Senator in taxachusetts, i'll give you my personal favorite from Bill:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

That guy is absurdly impressive.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Double G is out, too bad heard nothing but great things about him. Word on the street Scott Brown is waiting in the wings, should beat Markeys ass, God willing.


----------



## LGriffin

As usual, our slow kids fed the tumor yesterday but at least we've got Bill:


----------

